# Any other Expat families living near Rosarito?



## bajabum (May 25, 2015)

Hello I just wanted to see if there is other families around Rosarito because we have not met any since we moved down here. I am in the Tech industry so decided to move down here over 6 months ago to work and relax. We moved to San Antonio Del Mar and have realized it was not the best move since we have a 7 year old daughter who does not have anyone to play with here. We don't see many kids here and when we do they are usually just kids passing by for the holidays.


----------



## KaiyanaM (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi! My boyfriend, 8 month old son and I live in the Santa Fe area. We're both 27, been here a year and a half, and also have found it hard to meet couples with children. Let me know if there's anything we can help with! 

Kaiyana


----------



## billgreenthal (Jun 9, 2015)

I live across the street from you in Real del Mar. We have 30% U.S. and 70% Mexicans here. Let me know what questions you have.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

You're going to find that the entire Baja peninsula is populated mostly with expats age 65 plus. I'm 63 and I have a problem meeting people my age; I found more younger expats in Tijuana as many live there because they work across the border. I've lived in Tijuana, Rosarito and now Ensenada. I plan to travel to another state next year to find a younger crowd of people. Perhaps what you should do is improve your Spanish and acquire more Mexican friends your age and most of them will have a family; but you won't find that to be the case with most expats here in Baja.


----------



## Wonders_sd (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi. I'm American Mexican husband is Mexican. We have a 2 yr old and live by the WM in town. We are in a neighborhood with lots of kids but i just haven't met any other mommies yet, i have more in common and am more comfortable with English speakers. I'm a SAHM would possibly be open to a playdate for the kids or something like that.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Wonders_sd said:


> Hi. I'm American Mexican husband is Mexican. We have a 2 yr old and live by the WM in town. We are in a neighborhood with lots of kids but i just haven't met any other mommies yet, i have more in common and am more comfortable with English speakers. I'm a SAHM would possibly be open to a playdate for the kids or something like that.


Could you please translate your post to English for some of us. I guessed that SAHM is stay-at-home-mother, but I have no idea what WM is.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Could you please translate your post to English for some of us. I guessed that SAHM is stay-at-home-mother, but I have no idea what WM is.


WM = Walmart is my guess. Remember when their signs used to be WalMart now it is Walmart.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I suggest you do some serious research and read the Tijuana newspaper and Baja Facebook sites so you are aware of the crime going on in both Tijuana and Rosarito before you make a decision to go there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> I suggest you do some serious research and read the Tijuana newspaper and Baja Facebook sites so you are aware of the crime going on in both Tijuana and Rosarito before you make a decision to go there.


It's not clear who your post is directed to. In future, it would be a good idea to hit the Reply With Quote key when responding to a particular poster in a thread.


----------



## schambers (Sep 6, 2015)

bajabum said:


> Hello I just wanted to see if there is other families around Rosarito because we have not met any since we moved down here. I am in the Tech industry so decided to move down here over 6 months ago to work and relax. We moved to San Antonio Del Mar and have realized it was not the best move since we have a 7 year old daughter who does not have anyone to play with here. We don't see many kids here and when we do they are usually just kids passing by for the holidays.


HI we are planning on moving to Rosarito with kids, my daughter is 10. If its ok can you message me so I can bombard you with some questions.  Thanks I'm advance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

schambers said:


> HI we are planning on moving to Rosarito with kids, my daughter is 10. If its ok can you message me so I can bombard you with some questions.  Thanks I'm advance.


You cannot send or receive messages until you have posted 5 times. In the meantime, why not post your questions on the open forum. You will get more response that way and others will benefit as well.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

schambers said:


> HI we are planning on moving to Rosarito with kids, my daughter is 10. If its ok can you message me so I can bombard you with some questions.  Thanks I'm advance.


You can send each other PMs once each of you have made 5 posts here. Unfortunately, the OP hasn't posted here for over 3 months, so he/she may not be following the forum any more.


----------



## Kat32 (Nov 6, 2015)

We are in the area Ros/Tj with a few kiddos. As for crime, it has been much better. Setting up public playdates should be relatively safe in safe areas. We dont know anyone either.  My Spanish isn't so good, I'm American to the core and spouse is Mexican.


----------

